# Berkely Frenzy Lures - best value



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

I love the Berkely Frenzy range. Is anyone else a fan? Hard not to be at an average on $3-4 a pop. I love the 5cm and 7cm Flickershads and so do Bass, Yellowbelly, Redfind and Carp. Shame all the Big W's near me are almost all out.


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Yeah I was gonna go to my local BigW and talk to whovere is in charge of the fishing section no Flicker Shads here unfortunately, good price on squidgies and jigheads too.


----------



## Haynesy (May 6, 2011)

Frenzy update - Check out your local Rays Outdoors, they have been in stock since July.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Flicker shads are my number one estuary lure in yeppoon. BigW don't sell them here though.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

I agree the FS6 black over silver outfished a deeper diver 3 times the price last week on the flatties and I've seen them in a well known tackle shop for twice the price as the dept. stores. Somehow I doubt they are paying twice the price wholesale as a dept store - flagrant rip off merchants. Cheers Pat.


----------



## skorgard (Oct 6, 2007)

Love 'em. Only HB to catch snapper for me. All lures should be this price.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I got 3 different ones from the kids for fathers day but haven't used any yet. I have one of their little poppers tied on to my light stick ready to go for the weekend. I'd say the hooks and rings might be a weak point but I'd rather do an upgrade on a $4 lure than a $15 lure!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> Flicker shads are my number one estuary lure in yeppoon. BigW don't sell them here though.


Found them at Rays.
So far have caught me : Barra, flathead, whiting, cod, threadfin, jacks, trevally and tarpon.


----------



## ckler2 (Mar 12, 2012)

i have had a few of those lures and they were the best flathead lures i've used.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

At the risk of either stating the obvious or upsetting someone, I think the myriad of lures out there are designed to catch fisherman. I, and I'm not an expert by any stretch of the imagination, primarily look for depth, then size and then strength. Colour is my least important consideration, don't actually care about colour at all and will put price over colour.

That's getting a bit off topic but I think I should keep an eye out for that brand more often.


----------



## Dossy (Nov 30, 2010)

bought a few of the suspending minnow type a few weeks ago going to give them a go in anger (i hope) on friday, have had success with the shallow diver and the popper last month, awsome lure for the price and it isnt such an Ah Sh....... moment when you lose one


----------



## robsea (Apr 7, 2010)

yes....must say that i cannot resist the bargain bin at my favourite local tackle shop. Use the flicker shads in black silver 4 and 5cm with the bleeding gill to hit flatties and bream in the summer months on my local. Great fun and they do as well as lures three times the price on some days. Even tried adding a black spot with a felt tip to turn the black silver into a Tennessee Shad which is a similar colour pattern in the Lucky craft range i think. A hoot!


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Gday Haynsey

bit of an unrelated topic to this, but where abouts do you fish for the bass, redfin and carp??
I live just north of you in the wollondilly and bait fish for carp around bowral but am really interested in getting 
some bass and redfin as well.

Cheers Shuggy


----------

